# NCEES Problem 509 - torsion on concrete beam



## thegooch (Mar 11, 2014)

On this problem and 514, they calculate the torsion of a beam due to a shear force relative to the centroid. Shouldn't the moment arm be from the force to the shear center?


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 11, 2014)

Should we assume you are talking about the 2011 NCEES questions - Structural depth?


----------



## thegooch (Mar 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## ptatohed (Mar 15, 2014)

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showforum=38


----------

